# New Song Idea: "I Make Mistakes"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fidea-1


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice jazzy piano riff.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> Nice jazzy piano riff.


Thanks Nikola.


----------

